# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  معرفی سایت یا گروه برای الحاق جهت تولید آموزش wpf

## SajjadKhati

سلام
دوستان ، خواستم بپرسمکه کسی ، گروه آموزشی یا سایتی را میشناسه که آموزش wpf را با همکاری اون گروه بسازم؟

چون در حال پیگیری و ساخت آموزش wpf هستم . یکی دو قسمتش هم ساخته شد . اما چون میخوام کیفیت و توضیحات در تصاویر و presentation و حتی شاید انیمیشن و هم کیفیت تدریس اش خوب باشه ، باعث میشه زمان تولیدش زیاد بشه و اگه یه گروه باشه تا همکاری کنیم ، خیلی زمانش کمتر میشه .

دقت کنید که خودم نمیخوام گروهی بزنم . چون پولش را ندارم .
بلکه میخوام به گروه آموزشی یا موسسه ی آموزشی یا سایتی که چند نفر در قضیه ی آموزش باشن و برای ساختش کمک کنن میخوام تا وارد اون گروه بشم .

تشکر دوستان .

----------

